# HO DIGITATO SU GOOGLE



## Mari' (25 Gennaio 2009)

- Sua Maesta' - e guardate cosa ho trovato ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8727554755782100571









​


----------



## Old ck1 (25 Gennaio 2009)

Scusi M.me lei soffre di insonnia? 

Eh sì Mr. Berlusca adorerebbe fare il re. Ed è pure invidioso.


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Gennaio 2009)

MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

mari...non ho tempo...ne ho visto solo un pezzo.

grazie,


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Gennaio 2009)

ck1 ha detto:


> Scusi M.me lei soffre di insonnia?
> 
> Eh sì Mr. Berlusca adorerebbe fare il re. Ed è pure invidioso.


come mai Le dai del Lei?


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> - Sua Maesta' - e guardate cosa ho trovato ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_" molto molto preparato in tutto...oddio...."_

ma hai sentito...


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Gennaio 2009)

'azzo..dalla spazzola, a Milano 2 e voilà...

anche io ho venduto la Lego... Treccani, Utet, commessa, volantinaggio ,ma non ha funzionato come le "spazzole"

ma com'è?


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Gennaio 2009)

no.comment.

nun ce la faccio.


----------



## Mari' (25 Gennaio 2009)

ck1 ha detto:


> *Scusi M.me lei soffre di insonnia? *
> 
> Eh sì Mr. Berlusca adorerebbe fare il re. Ed è pure invidioso.


NO ... sono benestante e non ho un carzo da fare.


----------



## Mari' (25 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> 'azzo..dalla spazzola, a Milano 2 e voilà...
> 
> anche io ho venduto la Lego... Treccani, Utet, commessa, volantinaggio ,ma non ha funzionato come le "spazzole"
> 
> ma com'è?


EHHHhhhh ma Miciona i francesi glie lo hanno messo nel ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  compri'?


----------



## Old ck1 (25 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> come mai Le dai del Lei?


Non dovrei?


----------



## Old ck1 (25 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO ... sono benestante e non ho un carzo da fare.


Dormire non è cosa solo da benestanti. Mi chiedevo visto l'orario. Io credo nel motto delle Suoredelbeatoangelicoaddolaratoeccecc.: "Presto a letto presto in piedi". La mia era solo una domanda.


----------



## Mari' (25 Gennaio 2009)

ck1 ha detto:


> Dormire non è cos asolo da benestanti. Mi chiedevo visto l'orario. Io credo nel motto delle Suoredelbeatoangelicoaddolaratoeccecc.: "Presto a letto presto in piedi". *La mia era solo una domanda.*


E la mia una risposta ... O NO?


----------



## Mari' (25 Gennaio 2009)

*OPSSSSS*

Hai guardato il video?


----------



## Old ck1 (25 Gennaio 2009)

Sì una risposta qualunquista ma comunque una risposta.


----------



## Mari' (25 Gennaio 2009)

ck1 ha detto:


> Sì una risposta qualunquista ma comunque una risposta.








  direi spontanea e diretta.


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2009)

ck1 ha detto:


> Dormire non è cosa solo da benestanti. Mi chiedevo visto l'orario. Io credo nel motto delle Suoredelbeatoangelicoaddolaratoeccecc.: "Presto a letto presto in piedi". La mia era solo una domanda.


----------



## Old ck1 (25 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> direi spontanea e diretta.


Io direi maleducata, poi vabé dipende dai punti di vista.
Non mi pare di essere stata persona sgarbata. Volevo solo dialogare, ma capsico che Lei non ne ha alcuna intenzione.


----------



## Mari' (25 Gennaio 2009)

ck1 ha detto:


> Io direi maleducata, poi vabé dipende dai punti di vista.
> Non mi pare di essere stata persona sgarbata. Volevo solo dialogare, ma capsico che Lei non ne ha alcuna intenzione.


Leggo:

http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showpost.php?p=491111&postcount=123

Ti consiglierei di approfondirle 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  non so se sono stata chiara abbastanza.

La maleducata sei tu ciccia, attieniti all'argomento del 3d invece che rivolgere domande personali a chi manco ti conosce, UNDRESTAND?


----------



## Mari' (25 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>


Ma chi e'?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  La conosci?


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Gennaio 2009)

Marì mi fai morire!


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma chi e'?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No... ma è donna?


----------



## Mari' (25 Gennaio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Marì mi fai morire!



Giusybella tutto OK?


----------



## Mari' (25 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No... ma è donna?


Pare.


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pare.


Dove l'ha scritto?


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Giusybella tutto OK?


 Tutto ok!
Mi hai fatto ridere!


----------



## Mari' (25 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Dove l'ha scritto?


BOH! ... e manco m'interessa.


----------



## Mari' (25 Gennaio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Tutto ok!
> Mi hai fatto ridere!


Bene bene, son contenta per te che tutto procede bene.


Ma ti pare?


----------



## Mari' (25 Gennaio 2009)

*Tornando a Bomba*

Ragazze ma il video lo avete guardato?


----------



## Old Staff (25 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> come mai Le dai del Lei?





ck1 ha detto:


> Non dovrei?


Nel web, specie nei forum, l'uso del Lei non è in genere contemplato.

Non che sia offensivo, come ad esempio l'uso del carattere maiuscolo che è inteso convenzionalmente come gridare ed è quindi sgradevole e inopportuno, ma tende a creare "distanze" che l'uso colloquiale del "tu" tipico dei forum vorrebbe eliminare.

Saluti


----------



## tatitati (25 Gennaio 2009)

lei staff che è uno e trino..
l'ho scritto minuscolo lei, va bene?


----------



## Old ck1 (25 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Leggo:
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showpost.php?p=491111&postcount=123
> 
> ...


 
Sono maschio.
Chiedo scusa.
Vedo che cmq sei una a cui piace tanto far notare gli errori agli altri.
Prendo nota. Deduco che adori farlo, per cui, ti lascio alle tue faccende. 
Bye
Ah dimenticavo, il video non l'ho visto. E' noioso il Berlusca.
Buona domenica.


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2009)

ck1 ha detto:


> Sono maschio.
> Chiedo scusa.
> Vedo che cmq sei una a cui piace tanto far notare gli errori agli altri.
> Prendo nota. Deduco che adori farlo, per cui, ti lascio alle tue faccende.
> ...


----------



## tatitati (25 Gennaio 2009)

eh sì è maschio prendi nota mk


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> eh sì è maschio prendi nota mk


o mascolina?


----------



## tatitati (25 Gennaio 2009)

se ha detto che è maschio maschio sarà...


----------



## Mari' (25 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>


Mi raccomando MK prendi nota di tutto eh


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mi raccomando MK prendi nota di tutto eh


Marì ce l'hai con me?


----------



## Mari' (25 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Marì ce l'hai con me?


Ma sei matta?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   puo' capitare che dimentico qualcosa (vista la mia l'eta'  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) e chiedero' a te di rinfrescarmi la memoria


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> EHHHhhhh ma Miciona i francesi glie lo hanno messo nel ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mari...l'ho visto solo per 5 min. ma domani me lo guardo per bene..è allucinante.grazieper averlo trovato e postato.


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Gennaio 2009)

Staff ha detto:


> Nel web, specie nei forum, l'uso del Lei non è in genere contemplato.
> 
> Non che sia offensivo, come ad esempio l'uso del carattere maiuscolo che è inteso convenzionalmente come gridare ed è quindi sgradevole e inopportuno, ma tende a creare "distanze" che l'uso colloquiale del "tu" tipico dei forum vorrebbe eliminare.
> 
> Saluti


 

son d'accordo con Lei staffe.

Mi aspettavo una risposta tipo "  lo considero un atto di cortesia verso Mari "

mi aveva solo sorpreso . niente di piu.

ma ...ha preferito rispondere come ha fatto. e va ben...


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma sei matta?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tu...che perdi la memoria


----------



## Mari' (26 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> tu...che perdi la memoria


... gia', fa ridere anche a me


----------



## Mari' (26 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Mari...l'ho visto solo per 5 min. ma domani me lo guardo per bene..è allucinante.grazieper averlo trovato e postato.



Allora a che punto stai non il video?


----------

